# Travel to Mexico and/or South America



## 5thWheeler (Jun 12, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with traveling in an  RV to either Mexico or South America?  If yes, did you travel with a caravan and where did you camp?  Are there campgrounds that are secure and safe?  Any information you can provide would be appreciated.

5thWheeler.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 13, 2011)

Re: Travel to Mexico and/or South America

No experience will prepare you for what could possibly happen to you traveling to/through Mexico.

Are you not concerned with what you read/hear in the news?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: Travel to Mexico and/or South America

While I would love to go to Mexico there is noway with all that is happening down there.


----------



## try2findus (Jun 17, 2011)

Re: Travel to Mexico and/or South America

 NO way NO how.  Mexico is too dangerous to risk the trip.  

There are SO many awesome places to see in the good ole USA!  (and our economy could use the help!)


----------



## Triple E (Jun 17, 2011)

RE: Travel to Mexico and/or South America





> 5thWheeler - 6/12/2011  8:49 PM  Does anyone have experience with traveling in an  RV to either Mexico or South America?  If yes, did you travel with a caravan and where did you camp?  Are there campgrounds that are secure and safe?  Any information you can provide would be appreciated.  5thWheeler.





There are no "campgounds that are secure and safe" in Mexico or in South America. Wasn't that long ago a family from Washington State were pulled out of their RV and shot to death. Like Jeanie said, stay home and spend your money.


----------



## Darienpat (Aug 7, 2011)

RE: Travel to Mexico and/or South America

First let me state that no, I have no experience traveling in an RV from the US south to Mexico or beyond.  With that said let me next state that my husband, Loren and I are headed south of the border and we are looking for adventurous fellow travelers who would like to join us later this year (2011) and early 2012 for a 2 - 3 month road trip from the United States to Panama and back. No exact dates or routes at this time â€“we are working on the rubber band principle - totally flexible. We will be driving our 2007 Dodge 3500 pick-up truck with a shell and we will be camping in official campgrounds as much as possible. (See Church's guide book on Mexican Camping.)We are looking for other likeminded / family friendly travelers who wish to join us travelling in their own rig for any portion of or the entire journey. We will each be responsible for taking care of our own personal needs. For more info on where our previous world circumnavigating adventures has taken us, just ask, the fourm does not like it when I post the web address even though it is strictly an informational site.


----------



## try2findus (Sep 7, 2011)

OUCH!  

I don't care who likes it or not, MEXICO IS NOT SAFE FOR AMERICANS. PERIOD.  That is MY opinion.  This is the RV*USA* forum and I am entitled to speak my thoughts.

Beddows1, you go to Mexico and spend your money and leave the US roads and campgrounds to us.  

I'll take my chances in IHOP here any day over anywhere in Mexico.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 7, 2011)

wow, you are right about that Jeanie, we do have the right
people may agree or not that is our own opinion and theirs


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 7, 2011)

Not saying you are wrong, but you are out on the western shores of Mexico and way far south.  I suppose one could argue that there are many problem at the border.

However, here's a link of problems for an area a few miles north of you: http://www.bing.com/search?q=murder+mexico+puerto+vallarto&go=&qs=n&sk=&form=QBRE

Here's a link to some problems a few miles south of you:  http://www.bing.com/search?q=murder+mexico+manzanillo&go=&qs=n&sk=&form=QBRE

And even a bit further south of you:  http://www.bing.com/search?q=murder+mexico+acapulco&go=&qs=n&sk=&form=QBRE

The point, for me, is that you are all grouped together in one spot with it all around you.

I appreciate your reporting for these many years, but I'll not tempt fate.

PS. Nothing like being informed.


----------



## try2findus (Sep 9, 2011)

Whether it is called paranoia or just plain _smart_, Our money will be spent in the good ole USA!  We went to Mexico way back in 1991 and had my fill then.  One of the people on our tour bus was taken off of the bus by Police carrying guns.  All he had was a bottle of vodka he bought to bring back to the USA.  

He was taken into a booth and questioned and then released back to the bus, and his waiting family...It was Randy.  

I will NEVER go back and spend a single penny in this country and no one will ever convince me otherwise.  Won't go to Aruba either, but again, that's just MY opinion.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 9, 2011)

and a dang good one Jeanie


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 10, 2011)

Beddows1, I don't think that's the point (the comparison with the USA and Canada.)

In your post above (where you selflessly promote yourself), you made it sound like Mexico in general was a paradise lost.

I believe it's easily shown that the drug trafficking, murders and corruption are all around you (if not in your tiny compound). I won't go into some parts of Houston, and I certainly wouldn't go into parts of Detroit or Chicago, but I've been to other places in those states (and many other states) without incident. 

The point is that an RVer doesn't have to leave this country and the legal protection afforded to citizens (and non-citizens) to enjoy the experience. You get into trouble in Mexico, and you're isolated and stranded. Mexico doesn't reciprocate with the same treatment that we give their citizens.

No country in the world is totally corrupt. There are good people (I've worked with and around plenty of Mexicans) and good places everywhere. 

I choose to keep my resources here in the USA and recommend that others do the same.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 10, 2011)

Perhaps your move to Mexico was required to find enough real estate to contain your ever expanding arrogant personality?

Not to mention that your condescending attitude towards we "people" would tend to isolate you in most of the groups around this country. Perhaps your being in Mexico is for the better.

Have a good time ... We know you'll be safe ... You told us so.


----------



## try2findus (Sep 10, 2011)

My goodness beddows1, I don't know why I offended you so.  Like I said before, it is only my opinion.


----------



## RobRV (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm in full agreement with beddows1 ! 
Unless you have actually RV'd in Mexico You Don't know what the Real Situation is in Mexico.
Yes there are some problems with Drug Dealers and Low Lifes  in Mexico ,as there is in Every Country in the World.Fortunately there is little reason for these Creeps to want to cause Us much concern. 
They are doing a pretty good job of Killing Each Other Off. Much the same situation as a recent incident in Kelowna BC Canada.
The real appeal for Us , apart from the Beautiful Scenery,Increadible Beaches and Magnificent Historic Buildings are the Genuine ,Friendly and Loving People who We have Met while travelling throughout the Country.
The Family Values exhibited by these Folks and the care given to the Children and Respect shown to the Elders is something that I'm sad to say is no longer evident in Canada or The USA. 
Life in Mexico Today is very much like when I was Child growing up in the 50's and Early 60's  here in Canada.
There are some differences for sure, Every Mexican seems to have a Cel Phone ,these Days and there are University Campuses in Every City attended by Thousands of Cheerful and Bright Young People. 
We have never encountered any threatening situation or met face to face with anyone menacing in Mexico.  We have always been greeted warmly and  welcomed into Businesses and Homes.
People Smile and say Hello wherever We go , unlike the attitude shown in Most Canadian and American Cities where nobody looks You in the eye!
Do I Love Mexico? Yes ! I can only offer positive comments.
For those of You , with No  First Hand Experience I  wish You would take off the Blinders ,look beyond the end of the Block and above all Stop being so Negative . If You wish to stay Home do so that is Your Choice. 
For Anyone contemplating an RV trip South to Mexico please contact One of The Many People who head down every Winter, Any of Us will be happy to provide first hand experience. Also there are several well written Books available that will help You to plan Your Trip!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 19, 2011)

Nobody has said ANYTHING negative about the _good_ Mexican people.

That makes two of you now that miss the whole point.

I'm through ...


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 15, 2011)

well hubesiagosa, I for one don't give a rat rear end about Mexico.There are so much to see and do here in the USA, that a Mexico trip might happen in my next life, not in the present one. So I guess you can take your Mexico pushing rear end back to the hole you came out of.


----------

